# not the same pricing ?



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i have read alot of good pricing stratigies. but i have a question. alot of you folks charge x amount up to like 12" then alittle more like on micks whos pricing and area is more like mine. he charges x amount x2 to 12" then 1 dollar an inch after that, thats great if you only get a few more inches but what happens when you get 2"-3' becuae around here we get alot of 12" storms some 2' foot storms and yes we even get 3'. like 3 years ago we got 2 in about a 3 week period. so i am just wondering how you charge for something like that? becuase thats alot of extra work and wear and tear but not much extra pay compared to a 12" storm.
hope that makes sense.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Charge for an 18" storm 2.5x, 24in storm 3x and keep going up .5x for every 6 inches. I agree $1 an inch is crazy.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

thanks pat! i would love to be able to do that. i just dont know how that would fly around here (very rurual). becuase we get several over 12" storms up to about 18". i'm going to have to figuire this out.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

I went with $35.00 to show, $1.40 min there after. also have blizzard clause [automatic at 6" called blizzard, and gas price spike @ 2.00 a gal 10% added plus the tax! 
salt not included in price sidewalks @$20.00 minim


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

no way i could call 6" a blizzard here we get many storms of 8-18"
a dusting around here is 2". thanks though. the 1.40 a minute sounds good.


----------

